# Game 1: Los Angeles Lakers (0) vs Utah Jazz (0) - 5/4



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/12togo.png">

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/LALUTA1-2.png">

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lwxcwKxQGOg&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lwxcwKxQGOg&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
Created By: LD2k​


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Game 3: Los Angeles Lakers (0) vs Utah Jazz (0) - 5/4*

Lakers in 5 if all goes to plan.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think this series comes down toour offense. If wecan withstand offensive explosions of theNuggets we can withstand the Jazz. IF we can score consistntly. Gasol/Okur Matchup will tell the story. If Gasol can score on Okur well enough then we'll handle the Jazz easy, if Gasol strggles we could have real trouble. 

Deron will give us fits but I think we're solid everywhere else.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Can't wait for this game. Seems like the rest took forever.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I have to tivo the game until 4pm. I had to do that in game 1 of the last series too. I got text messages but didnt answer them during the game and when the game would have been about over. It made me think way too much into what the TM could possibly say due to the time when they were sent. Yeah, maybe Im crazy. Phone is off for those 4 hours this time :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

man sunday is going to be basketball heaven

bos vs hawks than lakers vs jazz cant get any better for a doubleheader


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DANNY said:


> man sunday is going to be basketball heaven
> 
> bos vs hawks than lakers vs jazz cant get any better for a doubleheader



I cannot begin to say how happy I would be to see the Lakers and Hawks win tomorrow.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

The keys to this series are neutralizing Boozer and Okur. If we can stop Boozer from dominating inside and Okur from outside...we should be fine. IT'S TIME TO ROCK-N-ROLL...GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I would think that Boozer will be matched against Gasol since he has shown to be less effective when opposing post players are more physical with him. I woke up too early today, waiting sucks.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I would think that Boozer will be matched against Gasol since he has shown to be less effective when opposing post players are more physical with him. I woke up too early today, waiting sucks.


yeah i was reading the sports page while taking a dump and it said pau will matchup with boozer

i wont go as far as saying it will be a mismatch but pau definitely has the advantage due to his length

only thing i'm concerned is pau being in foul trouble but he's smart enough to avoid that


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yeah, I took a dump today as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers better not **** around and lose home-court.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yeah, I took a dump today as well.


Great to hear! :raised_ey


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yeah, I took a dump today as well.


Good to know, Basel was worried that you were constipated.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

ugh...its hubie brown, i was starting to like reggie


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We cant hit the rim... Sad


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Gasol is getting owned.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Boozer is ****ing owning us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Give em some time Cris. They have had a while off. I think we all expected a little rust going into this game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lakers not allowed to play physical at all thus far. That was a disgusting play by Kobe, glad to see he has no rust.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You can usually tell whether Vlad will be useful within the first few minutes of the game. Not today apparently.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ease up on the pullups Fish.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Give em some time Cris. They have had a while off. I think we all expected a little rust going into this game.


I at least expected to attempt to stay in front of their man and/or attempt to hit the rim on shots.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow no call on that huh?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe was murdered by Boozer on that layup. If you're going to call those bull**** fouls and send Boozer to the line, award us the same. Good close out to the quarter.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kobe was murdered by Boozer on that layup. If you're going to call those bull**** fouls and send Boozer to the line, award us the same. Good close out to the quarter.


Yeah Boozer dodged a bullet there. Kobe should be at the line as we speak.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Machine!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

In his country they call him the machine?


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

credit to la for working through the jazz and silent whistles


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

i think he meant our country


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I got to be honest... I didn't think Sasha would step up into the playoffs.....


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Sasha is looking very impressive this quarter. Great to see him step up for us.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Not that time for Sasha.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Is it me or are the refs not calling anything on the offensive end for the Lakers, but on the defensive side the Lakers are getting all the ticky tack fouls?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe to Gasol!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I love the defense the Jazz have on Kobe.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I love that Zohan commercial with Davis.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a dunk by Radman!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Eternal said:


> I love that Zohan commercial with Davis.


That was good.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:sigh:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Miles with the terrible foul on Kobe.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I love our defensive effort right now. I know we're getting cleaned on the boards, but that is to be expected with Phil's strategy to double the bigs. The Jazz will not be turning the ball over as much in the second half, so ease on the gambling. 

Kobe: "Sasha the Machine.."

:lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I can't watch this halftime show. Wilbon and Barry are unbearable.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not happy with the way we ended the half.

Fish, Gasol nor odom are lighting it up basically Kobe carrying us.

Solid half gottaget more balance in the 2nd half.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Wilbon and Tony need to keep their TV apperences limited to PTI. They seriously suck everywhere else.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

btw, i forgot where, but i saw it confirmed again that sasha was the one who named himself the machine... anyone else remember seeing that?

i remember on two separate occasions. 

at any rate, we're playing really good defense on the jazz... they don't seem synced.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

BTW, this is what you do if you hit on a chick that has a boyfriend.

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1812805


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I like Lamars intensity. He's not scoring much, but he's defiantly remaining active on the defensive end.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great to see Odom with that block on Williams.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We need to get back to playing some D.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah our defense seems to be not as active in the second half so far.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Couple turn overs in a row. Phil calls a time out quickly. He's not letting work this one out.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Only a 10 point game now... we need to step up and play some D.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Where is our defense?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Sup peoples! I finally got to my computer.

Nice to see the Lakers up... the only thing that really bothers me is the rebounding, 18 freaking offensive boards, Jesus Christ?!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow are the Refs nuthugging the Jazz right now..


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great putback from Odom!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Ugh, that 3-pointer was a heartbreaker...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Referees are ****ing idiots. It's like they are hardwired to completely change the rules anytime the clock is expiring. That was a ****ing obvious foul on Odom and changes things. There is no way he missed that hack.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

How can the refs not call that? Bad no call...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we haven't gotten any calls in the 3rd.. im not complaining, but we're not. the jazz have gotten more calls than we have. boozer pushed pau a few times in the post, but nothing was called. 

i'm okay with it though, because sometimes that happens in our favor too.. so it's sort of a level playing field.

btw, we're getting killed on the boards.. 41-25.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're actually getting ****ed over right now and I'm not even kidding.

These refs are awful. Okur got away with like 3 over-the-back fouls that resulted in 6 points and then that just happened to Odom...

Unbelieveable. The NBA officials are the worst in pro sports by far. They should just quit and let the players call their own fouls.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil calls it like it is.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Phil described perfectly how the situation is with the biased refs.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke to Turiaf, ****ing gorgeous pass.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bad shot by Turiaf there...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I guess this Jazz basketball Hubie is talking about is getting all these biased calls.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Thank god we got that goaltending call.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bad pass by Walton...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

4 team fouls already ****ing rediculous...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I hate to cry about refs.. But this is some pathetic officiating right now..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

someone please tackle Farmar making bad decisions, not passing to open teammates missing layups.

And Gasol is playing a very soft game today.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay what am I missing here... is there any particular reason why the Jazz are being favoured in the 2nd half so badly?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gonna have to ride Kobe in the 4th if we wanna win.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Okay what am I missing here... is there any particular reason why the Jazz are being favoured in the 2nd half so badly?


Sloan.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't have a problem with the foul calls. They are picking us and we're holding and grabbing.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bad shot by Kobe...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Gasol needs to accept that Boozer is going to push and cheat. Quit being submissive and respond with your play.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I hope to god we don't have these refs again for the rest of the series... although I'm sure we will. Not sure how that works with refs switching from game to game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

5 fouls on Boozer. Get him out of here.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe getting good looks, just not able to hit them.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Boozer with 5? I'm having a really ****ty stream and I keep peeking at the box scores.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great defense by us... then we allow them to get the offensive rebound.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^Yeah rebounding has to be adressed... they're killing us on the boards. I mean I have no problem with +/- 5 differential, but +15?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I figured Gasol would be soft this series and is looking to be just that so far.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

**** 4 point game...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm not liking this.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great play! Really needed that layup by Odom.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What great hustle by Fisher!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Tough pass for Gasol to handle there.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Way to go Fish! How was Boozer not called for an offensive foul?! He lowered his shoulder if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Damn... ball went in and out... and couldn't get the possible 3 point play.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bye bye Boozer!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Fisher has been great on defense for us today.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, that shot by Kobe made me want to vomit a little.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe takes another really bad shot...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

3 or 4 really bad shots by Kobe to crap on a wonderful performance. 

Come on Lakers hold on for ****'s sake!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is going to be a series were we will really miss having Bynum down low.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think our stamina is not there we looked tired here in the 4th quarter.

Kobe's legs look alittle sluggish.

Not playing a game in a weak is hurting us.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Please get a stop here...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Clutch Gasol.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ouch, misses both freebies.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

8 point game with 1.30 to go...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Is it just me or are the Jazz players a tiny bit on the dirty side?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot!!!!!! 1st game is ours, baby!!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Game.

Kobe's shots weren't there in the 4th, but he managed to keep finding Gasol.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^Enjoying the "early" European start, ey buddy? 

This really feels better than the 4:30 AM starts hehe .


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> ^^Enjoying the "early" European start, ey buddy?
> 
> This really feels better than the 4:30 AM starts hehe .


Damn straight! lol


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why the hell are they still fouling . Oh well, stat pad Kobe, stat ****ing pad the **** out of them .


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If the Jazz don't win game 2 the series is a wrap. 

I expect us to play better in game 2 our legs weren't there as much late I thought there was alot of fatigue.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't believe we let them grab 25 freaking offensive rebounds. 58 total rebounds... wow, that's just too much.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> If the Jazz don't win game 2 the series is a wrap.
> 
> I expect us to play better in game 2 our legs weren't there as much late I thought there was alot of fatigue.


Although we got killed on the boards (41-58, with 25 offensive rebounds for the Jazz!!!), a great defensive effort by the Lakers (Jazz shot .379FG%)...

All in all, a nice game and win. Looked secure untill Kobe started missing in the 4th and the Jazz cut the lead to like 4 points, but when he started passing again, all was good (Gasol with like 3 baskets in the final 3 minutes)...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great win for us! Good to see us finish off Utah to end the game. 

We really need to cut on the offensive rebounds by the Jazz in Game 2.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If Kobe plays this way each game, we sweep the series. He butchered the Jazz today with little to no rhythm on his jumpshot. They chose not to double on the perimeter, so he attacked them ruthlessly and sunk a ridiculous percentage at the foul line as always. Just a brilliant game played by the MVP today. The jumpshots were ugly in the fourth, so he surgically picks the Jazz with the pick n' roll to Gasol. Machine stepped up and it seems that his days of wavering confidence are completely gone forever. Boozer should have fouled out twice. How he gets away with cheating on nearly every rebound attempt is beyond me. Milsap and the others seem to have picked up on this habit nicely. Regardless, we need to find a way to overcome it and get some damn rebounds. The second half was tough, but the Jazz are a good team. I'm very pleased with this win.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

^^^ Yeah, good call on Sasha. Although the second unit was misfiring, Sasha delivered. He has been having a great season (for his standards, anyway).

EDIT: Oh, and 6 steals from Fisher!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, I guess it's time for me to set up one of those *11* signatures. Although, since I haven't done that from the start of the playoffs, I might jinx the whole thing... decisions, decisions.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

This is why I wanted Utah. They don't match up well with us. No one can defend Kobe. Boozer can't defend Odom. Okur can't defend Pau. We have a ton of mismatches to exploit on offense. When they double our guys down low, we have Sasha, Farmar, Fisher, and Vlad unleash a barrage of jumpers. Utah didn't shoot well but they owned the boards and didn't really make the game close until the end. If we limit their offensive rebounds to even half of what they got today (still too many), we'll win by double digits.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Great win! However, I was not too thrilled with our play in the second half. After going up by 19, we seemed to implode quickly. We appeared out to be of sync offensively, which can be expected after a week off. Our defensive rebounding was horrible and we committed way too many fouls...although the refs seemed inconsistant with their whistles. Fish has too get on track offensively...but we are lucky to have Sasha fill it up off the bench. We must improve on our definsive rebounding and not give the Jazz that many second chance opportunities. This game was much closer than the final score.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good all around game.

Memo for Game 2: Control the boards, please.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we gave up the big lead because of the officiating (again, im not *****ing or accusing of any conspiracies, but the refs hooked the jazz up in the 3rd)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great win! 5 down, 11 to go!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pinball said:


> This is why I wanted Utah. They don't match up well with us. No one can defend Kobe. Boozer can't defend Odom. Okur can't defend Pau. We have a ton of mismatches to exploit on offense. When they double our guys down low, we have Sasha, Farmar, Fisher, and Vlad unleash a barrage of jumpers. Utah didn't shoot well but they owned the boards and didn't really make the game close until the end. If we limit their offensive rebounds to even half of what they got today (still too many), we'll win by double digits.


I agree,but I feel like we are at a disadvantage defensively with Pau. He's not matched up well with Boozer or Okur for that matter. He kept running out at Okur and Okur kept going around him.

If the Jazz is more patient we could be in trouble in that situation.

But not having anyone who can challenge Kobe is gonna be a huge problem because he'll beat them by himself.Even if others on our team aren't firing well.


----------

